# First leg band and neck collared goose



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Well guys my little huntin group down here in southern illinois finally got our first not only a leg banded goose but it had an orange neck collar. I wasn't there to see it happen, but it's kind of a win for all three of us. But my girlfriends dad was actually the one who killed it. Anyways i'm really friggin excited because i've never even seen a leg banded goose let alone a neck collared one. When he gets the info back i'll let ya'll know. :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats!

I know how thrilling this can be, I shot my a ross goose with a neck collar/leg band this year too. I jumped out of my blind and said a few words of joy. It's a great momment that will last a lifetime...


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Words that cannot be repeated on this forum Deltaboy :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Do you guys know were orange neck collars come from. Like what state or from canada?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

From what i remeber is that they put orange collars on lessors dont they? 
I may be wrong, cause ive only seen orange on lessors.


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

Orange neck bands are on MVP geese in the Mississippi flyway.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah this was a lessor, i always thought the color of the neck collar as suggnificant to a certain state or province


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

Most people are under the impression that they come from a certine province, or state, but most of the time the color depicts the area that the birds breed in or the subspecies. MVP= Mississippi Valley Population. They breed in Canada and upwards of 90% migrate through WI and winter in IL.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

i've been lookin up this stuff a little more today, and is it true that females are banded on their right leg and male on their left. And is there anyway i could find out if this bird has been spotted anywhere else?? The neck collar number was MOXO


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I know this isn't the case for ducks; I've shot banded drake mallards with them on either leg. I guess I've never looked into it for geese but I kinda doubt it.

Here's a link to what collars they use for what geese and by location...
http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/BBL/homepage/agjv.htm

backwater is right. Although technically it could be anywhere from the eastern artic it's almost for sure an MVP goose since that's what you guys get.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

My first band came from a goose raised new Canton Ill. somehow we must have joined the migration and I got em up here in the U.P. Good to hear you guys are still getting geese, banded ones besides.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Congrats on the bands! :beer:


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

It was banded in Ontario, Sept. 2001. It was killed Jan. 26th 2005 Near Mt.Vernon, Southern Illinois. He came down a long way, saved him the trip back.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

way to go on the neck collar!!!!!! :run:


----------



## Shoot2Kill (Sep 1, 2004)

The orange neck collars are indicitive of geese from the SJBP (Southern James Bay Population) that nest on AKIMISKI Island in James Bay and alos on the western shore of James Bay.... but...you said the bird was banded in ONTARIO? All the islands in Hudson and James Bays are in the new Nunavut territory.....I'll have to dig a little deeper.....I'll get back with ya.......and by the way...I'm envious!

Shoot2Kill


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Shoot2Kill= Tenessee Mick??

IF so, I'm still waiting on them pictures you were going to send me. :lol: :lol: .

madison..


----------



## gander lander (Sep 27, 2004)

Congrads on the neck collar. I shot a collared/banded goose here in Ohio last year. It was an orange collar from the Northwest Territories also banded in 2001.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Congrats....I've never seen a leg banded goose, or neck collar for that matter, in my life either!! :sniper: :beer:


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

[siteimg]1474[/siteimg]

I know i posted this along time ago, but i just now figured out this picture stuff. So here's the bird, that made the season!


----------



## mfetter (Apr 7, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Man that kid looks happy! I remember those young days vividly! :beer:


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

He's not behind the gun yet, but he was proud of dad


----------



## esox07 (Mar 14, 2005)

I have seen plenty of neck banded geese at Silver Lake in Rochester, MN. I think they band that population right there. Never shot one though.


----------



## savageman_15weatherby_270 (Jan 30, 2005)

:beer: :beer: :beer: .


----------

